# Upland Soap Molds for sale



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I've gone to log molds only so have these 2 used Upland Molds for sale. You can't get them new anymore so here's your chance if you've been wanting 1 or 2!

Upland Molds for sale


----------

